

Microsoft open sources gdb/lldb debug engine for Visual Studio - chuckr_msft
https://github.com/Microsoft/MIEngine

======
chuckr_msft
Hey everyone, ChuckR from Microsoft here. We've been working on this for a
while now and are incredibly excited for it to finally be open to the public.
I'll be around today to field any questions that you may have! Blog post:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2015/07/20/source-
now...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2015/07/20/source-now-
available-for-gdb-lldb-debug-engine.aspx)

